# So you think that your horse likes living in a stable?!



## emmah1979 (1 October 2012)

So I move around a lot with my job and consequently so does my horse.  He's been on yards in Wales, Lincolnshire, Northern Ireland, Northern Scotland, Norfolk, Hampshire and Middlesex!  Everyone has different preferences for how the horses are looked after.  He's lived in 24/7 (Northern Ireland winter = minimal grazing); and out in the day and in at night.  However, the last 2 yards I've been at have been advocates of 24/7 turnout in herds.
The owner of one of these yards used to keep all her horses in at night until someone questioned why she did this.  The yard owner responded that all her horses liked coming in at night and when it was wet and cold.  The lady said that this was probably because they were used to being fed in the stable and said next time it's cold or wet leave the stable doors open and see if the horses stay in or go back to the fields.  The horses all returned to their fields despite the wind and rain.  After contemplating this the yard owner decided to completely change her routine so that all the horses would live out permenantly apart from perhaps coming into the stable for a few hours during the day or if ill.  
Personally I've never seen such a content bunch of horses.  I'm not just talking about happy hackers or cobs.  Some of the horses were BE novice eventers, some BD elementary level dressage horses and some showjumpers at 1.3m level. 
Anyone else with competition horses an advocate of 24/7 turnout?
Who can justify to me that their horse, which is an outdoor animal, actually enjoys living in a stable?!  
Who actually keeps their horse stabled 24/7 and can convince me that it's best for the horse?!
Who keeps their horse stabled 24/7 and then wonders why it is a little sharp (sorry to generalise here but I specifically have dressage riders in mind for this one, who get to shows and then are too scared to put their legs on their totally wired horses)?
Who keeps their horse in a stable at night to keep it warm.  Afterall, it's much warmer to stand still all night in a freezing cold stable than it is to be able to keep walking around an equally cold field (if your stable is centrally heated then I take this back)?!

I'm sure everyone will have their own views on this......let's hear them!


----------



## HaffiesRock (1 October 2012)

I'm with you on this. My pony is out 24/7 and I would never put a horse in a stable unless the vet said so. Horses move around to keep warm and being stuck in a stable with 4 rugs on is not what nature intended!

I would be interested to to hear peoples reasons for stabling though x


----------



## MillionDollar (1 October 2012)

It totally depends on the horse! 

I have a Welsh D, competing at BD Elementary level, working Adv Medium at home and he is currently out 24/7. However, as soon as the weather turns he will be in 24/7 as he will not stay out. He loves his stable. I have liveries with horses who are the same, so a few stay in 24/7 in winter too. Most go out for around 6 hours in winter and are out 24/7 in summer.

I have had horses in the past who want to be out 24/7 all year round, including a WB Competition horse. Had a NF pony who wanted to be in 24/7 in winter. So I completely do what is right for each individual horse. I cannot stand people who make their horse go out in winter and they just pace or gallop around. I hate seeing horses pace, they look so distressed. And most the time it's because the owner is too lazy to muck out twice per day.


----------



## true dragon (1 October 2012)

i leave my stable door open 24/7 and i agree, as soon as their hay and feed are finished they are straight back out in the wind and rain.  so yes, i agree with you... and ive often thought this... owners who say mine love coming into the stable at night are only doing so because they know they are having a feed and net.  

of course, if all the horse has is a small muddy patch to live on during the winter months, then its not viable to keep them out. but given a choice , with the correct land. the horse would choose be outside.


----------



## Taisypops (1 October 2012)

I agree that most horses would prefer to be out in a field, trouble is in Scotland the ground very quickly turns into knee deep mud and my horse gets terrible mud rash  She is also a lami pony so I guess she will prob neer be a live out pony....x


----------



## emmah1979 (1 October 2012)

I forgot to add that my horse is a TB, and just to add fuel to fire is usually clipped out during the winter (shock horror!).  Plenty of layers of good quality rugs (only rambos) to keep him warm as required.  Never seemed cold or miserable and always kept weight on.  Good quality haylage and hard feed.


----------



## rockysmum (1 October 2012)

Depends on where you keep them.

If you have good well drained pasture with plenty of natural shelter and wind breaks I agree with you.

Very few people, especially nearer the cities, have this luxury.  Most horses are kept on less land than they need to live out 24/7

So then you end up with the "naturally" kept horses standing outside in wind and rain with no real shelter, up to their knees in mud and bored to tears.  

No-one can tell me that the horses prefer this, or that they are better for it.

Mine come in at night whether they get a feed or not.  They dont actually care.  Often they are brought in and I dont get down to give them their bucket feeds until a few hours later.  

Judging by the fact that when I do go down, I can do the jobs with the stable doors left open.  I suspect they have no desire to go back out again.


----------



## Honey08 (1 October 2012)

In an ideal world I agree with you, but despite having 16 acres for two horses, its very wet land, and every horse I've had there in the last decade has suffered from something that meant that they had to come in at some point, and couldn't be out.  For example, mud rash, sweet itch, laminitis, tendancy to get fat and needing to be fit.  So I've never been able to go down the 24/7 route.

I would throw into your theory, that all mine are desperate to come in when its very hot and there are lots of flies - we used to leave them access to the yard in summer, and they nearly all came and stood inside for a good portion of the day.


----------



## devonlass (1 October 2012)

I think the majority would prefer to be out,it is more natural behaviour for them,and less scary for a flight animal than being confined.
Mine both live out all year,and although sometimes I wish i had access to stable for them I strongly suspect that is more my sentiment than their need.

Having said that,I had a fell pony who far preferred to be stabled,and it was obvious he really did prefer it as amongst other things he would refuse to leave it to go out lol

I guess like everything with horses there are always exceptions to the norm


----------



## Charem (1 October 2012)

My lad used to have access to his field, part of the yard and his stable before he moved fields. He would spend most of his time out in the paddock muching on hay which was in a haybar however when it got too hot or it started raining he would take himself off to his stable and stand at the doorway with his head poking out.

In his new field he has a field shelter and he does exactly the same, as soon as it's either too hot or too wet/windy he's straight in there. Clearly likes his home comforts!


----------



## hoggedmane (2 October 2012)

emmah1979 said:



			Personally I've never seen such a content bunch of horses.  I'm not just talking about happy hackers or cobs.  Some of the horses were BE novice eventers, some BD elementary level dressage horses and some showjumpers at 1.3m level. 
A
		
Click to expand...

  ^
   l
This
I'm a 24/7 out advocate. Have kept my mare in and out overnight in previous yards in winter and she now lives out along with all the other horses at the yard except two arabs (owners choice). I completely agree about the horses being content. They don't stand and look miserable when it rains they just keep on grazing. Hay is not put out and there are no man made shelters although there are good thick hedges. We are lucky to have super grazing and plenty of it. There are horses doing BD and BE and BSJA at they yard from the field all living out clipped (and well rugged). There are many types of horses including several Tb ex racehorses, some very old horses and ponies (in their 30s) and warmbloods. The mares and geldings live separately and there is one big herd of geldings but two smaller ones of mares.

My mare is 21 and has had a snotty nose and cough by the end of the winter when kept in. No sign of this now. She can move around to keep her joints flexible and keep warm. She comes in for food every day but as soon as she has finished she has her head over the door looking to go back out. A haynet lasts me about two weeks at the moment as she is not interested. She is fed Simple systems (as most of the horses are) and looks great.


----------



## emmah1979 (2 October 2012)

Thank you everyone - some interesting points being brought up here.  Would agree that perhaps not all land is suitable for 24/7 turnout.  My experience of field shelters is that more often than not, when it is cold and miserable, you think to yourself, "he'll be nice and cosy standing in the shelter out of the rain eating his hay", then you take a look in the field and he's standing right out in the middle with his bum turned into the wind.  Typical!

There's a retired ID x pony at my current yard, which is obese - massive crested neck, fat-layered body, laminitis evey summer - and yet in the winter it comes in every night and has a feed, haynet and is rugged up summer and winter.  In the summer I can understand bringing it in to control its grazing.  But why do they bring it in and rug it up in the winter?  As it's not being ridden anymore wouldn't it be better to leave it out all winter, preferably without a rug when possible, to help it lose a little weight naturally?


----------



## emmah1979 (2 October 2012)

hoggedmane said:



			^
 There are many types of horses including several Tb ex racehorses, some very old horses and ponies (in their 30s) and warmbloods. The mares and geldings live separately and there is one big herd of geldings but two smaller ones of mares.
My mare is 21 and has had a snotty nose and cough by the end of the winter when kept in. No sign of this now. She can move around to keep her joints flexible and keep warm. She comes in for food every day but as soon as she has finished she has her head over the door looking to go back out. A haynet lasts me about two weeks at the moment as she is not interested. She is fed Simple systems (as most of the horses are) and looks great.
		
Click to expand...

My current yard sounds similar to this.  Huge, well-drained fields with good natural shelter.  All the horses out in herds.  The grazing is so good that last winter my horse only came in and received a hard feed and a haynet 3 or 4 times a week and the only time the horses got hay in the field was the 2 weeks over Christmas when it snowed.  He'd lost a little weight by April, but actually that was perfect because he's retired now so it meant he was able to stay out all summer without having to restrict his grazing at all.


----------



## noodle_ (2 October 2012)

mine lives out- end of!

they donthave stables - nor do i need/want any - they love being out - they have hay/good rugs and natural shelter - i hate mud but they are happy, therefore so am i!

they are not comp ponies anymore- ones chilling out for 12 months - the others a future show jumper....i hope!! 

they will continue to live out for the rest of their lives (as long as its feesable!)


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (2 October 2012)

A couple of years ago one of the big horsey mags, can't remember which, ran an article that challenged owners to swap the word "cage" for the more usual "stable" for a week. So instead of saying "My horse is stabled 24/7" it would be my horse is CAGED 24/7 and instead of "I've just put new bedding into my horse's stable" it would be I've just put new bedding into my horse's CAGE. You get the idea. Try it.


----------



## sarahann1 (2 October 2012)

No, I don't think he does, but its for his own good and I keep his hours in a short as I can to balance up his physical needs against his sanity needs. I make sure he has enough forage for the night so he can still trickle feed, he rarely runs out, and if he does he moves on to his bed which im ok with. So far I have a sounder pony who is in less pain so needs less bute than he was on before I started bringing him at night. He's not soured with being in either there is no change in his temptement from being out 24/7 to being in a night. 

If I had the choice he would be out, but medical needs first. 

Just away to put him out now.


----------



## Jools1234 (2 October 2012)

mine are the only 2 on a yard of 50+ that live out and people often tell me I am cruel (it falls on deaf ears). 

when it snows all the horses that are in get stuck in for up to 2 and half weeks- mine stay out having hay when needed-they think I am cruel leaving mine out in the snow! even when those stuck in start colicking through lack of movement people comment that my poor horses are stuck out

mine come in for a few hrs each day so my daughters one is dry to ride and mine can spend time without grass and thats it


----------



## Merlin11 (2 October 2012)

I agree that you can find out if horses really like living in a stable if you give them the choice. Mine are out 24/7 but can chose to go in their stables if they want - stables are open to the fields like a shelter. They tend to go in more in the summer when the flies are bad. There has to be driving wind and rain for them to go in otherwise and even then they often prefer to stand under a tree. Some prefer the shelter more than others. Sometimes you have to keep them in for medical or health reasons or due to lack of grazing and muddy conditions but the majority of horses much prefer to be out as nature intended.


----------



## TGM (2 October 2012)

All three of ours are out pretty much 24/7 now, although if it is really wet or very hot they come in for a few hours during the day.  They used to be in at nights in the winter, but I found the two bigger horses actually ate better when out in the field.  I have to put haylage out in the field for them as we don't have a lot of grass, but luckily the fields are well-drained and have excellent natural shelter.

I do agree that the majority of horses that owners claim "are dying to come in" are just wanting food.  Once the grass has gone from the field, by the end of the day's turnout the horses are hungry and stand by the gate as they know there will be hay in their stables.  When I just had my old mare and pony, I used to leave the stables open so they could come in and out at their leisure and they were nearly always found out in the field, even in the snow!

However, if you do keep your horses out 24/7 you do need a proper set up - standing in a grassless patch of mud with not much in the way of shelter and little or no forage supplied will result in miserable horses.  I'm sure we've all seen horses kept out in these conditions and that is what get 24/7 turnout a bad name.


----------



## Slave2Magic (2 October 2012)

I would love my 2 to live out 24/7. The youngster does as he is on youngstock livery but there are very few livery yards near me that offer 24/7 turnout in winter. It's only possible with your own land and if I could find some then they would not be stabled.


----------



## touchstone (2 October 2012)

Mine is out 24/7 with access to a stable and is an ex-laminitic on  small 1 acre field 

I must confess I did put her in overnight when we had the recent floods, but that was because the field was underwater.

She takes herself in and out at will, but always sleeps in her stable and does stand in it in bad weather.  Ironically she is a hardy native.


----------



## meesha (2 October 2012)

I think you also have to factor in the fact that in really bad weather if there is no forage in the field shelter then eventually the horses will go back out into the fields. 

I have gotten down to my field in really bad weather and my 2 have been in the field shelter - no poo in the fields or on the arena - but they have haybars in shelter full of hay or haylage and water drinker opposite shelter on yard so if it is bad the only time they go out is to wee on the arena which is about 10 steps away - it is open to the fields so they have the choice although if we have enough rain my fields turn to mud so they are then shut on yard/field shelter/arena.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (2 October 2012)

We always kept our horses in at night and out in the day until we had an elderly Arab that was becoming stiff when kept in over night so the vet suggested that we leave the stable doors open and the gates into the fields so that she could decide where she wanted to go. Needless to say she chose to stay out most of the time and only came in to eat her feed and her hay. Since then although we lost her many years ago now the horses live out 24/7 unless they are unwell. They choose to come in if its a hot summer day, doesn't happen very often in Wales! Horses definately prefer to be out, all the horses we have had since that Arab have choosed to stay out. I realise some people haven't got the choice but I wouldn't keep a horse if it had to stay in 24/7.


----------



## WestCoast (2 October 2012)

Generally I'm a fan of out 24/7 in herds for normal behaviour. But because I had to go full livery Bree has been in during the day and in single turnout with other horses around her at night. It will swap im winter. It avoids the flies and she seems quite content watching the comings and goings, having a roll and being dry - but it is a 15' stable which gives her plenty of room to do this. Certainly her dermatitis healed up pretty quickly. I don't like the single turnout, but they don't want horses injured which I can understand. 

Paula


----------



## Caol Ila (2 October 2012)

My horse insists that she has to be kept in the lifestyle to which she is accustomed.  She hates the flies, the midges, the rain, and must be brought in at night.  

Before I got her, I resolutely believed horses were better off out in a herd 24/7.  This horse firmly put paid to that.


----------



## Kat (2 October 2012)

I am in no doubt that mine prefers to be out 24/7 and I would love to be in a position to do this all year round, but I simply couldn't keep the weight on her in winter if she didn't come in to a haynet or 4 and some hard feed. As it is she spends as much of the year as possible out 24/7 and will come in over night only through winter. She's still out now and I'm trying to leave it as long as possible before I bring her in. 

Of course having her in makes it quicker and easier to ride in the evenings but the big issue is keeping her condition.


----------



## cptrayes (2 October 2012)

Mine have the choice and on a bad winters day will put themselves inside a barn 24/7   There are a lot of horses who prefer it, and even more horses who don't care one way or the other.  It is possible to anthropomorphise about the wonders of "freedom" too much. To the lead horse, "freedom" means a life constantly on the lookout for predators that will attack his herd. Being inside closed walls means s/he can relax.

I have also found that my horses very rarely lie down in soggy ground and never in the rain. The only time they get to rest their legs is when they are inside. A wet winter for a 24/7 turned out horse is quite probably a pain in the legs.


----------



## Spangle (2 October 2012)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			A couple of years ago one of the big horsey mags, can't remember which, ran an article that challenged owners to swap the word "cage" for the more usual "stable" for a week. So instead of saying "My horse is stabled 24/7" it would be my horse is CAGED 24/7 and instead of "I've just put new bedding into my horse's stable" it would be I've just put new bedding into my horse's CAGE. You get the idea. Try it.
		
Click to expand...

This is an interesting perspective.  Shutting them up in a stable is quite different to allowing the horse itself to choose whether to use a shelter in the field.


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2012)

Honey08 said:



			In an ideal world I agree with you, but despite having 16 acres for two horses, its very wet land, and every horse I've had there in the last decade has suffered from something that meant that they had to come in at some point, and couldn't be out.  For example, mud rash, sweet itch, laminitis, tendancy to get fat and needing to be fit.  So I've never been able to go down the 24/7 route.

I would throw into your theory, that all mine are desperate to come in when its very hot and there are lots of flies - we used to leave them access to the yard in summer, and they nearly all came and stood inside for a good portion of the day.
		
Click to expand...




emmah1979 said:



			Thank you everyone - some interesting points being brought up here.  Would agree that perhaps not all land is suitable for 24/7 turnout.  My experience of field shelters is that more often than not, when it is cold and miserable, you think to yourself, "he'll be nice and cosy standing in the shelter out of the rain eating his hay", then you take a look in the field and he's standing right out in the middle with his bum turned into the wind.  Typical!

There's a retired ID x pony at my current yard, which is obese - massive crested neck, fat-layered body, laminitis evey summer - and yet in the winter it comes in every night and has a feed, haynet and is rugged up summer and winter.  In the summer I can understand bringing it in to control its grazing.  But why do they bring it in and rug it up in the winter?  As it's not being ridden anymore wouldn't it be better to leave it out all winter, preferably without a rug when possible, to help it lose a little weight naturally?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it definately would do it good to use it's weight to keep warm rather than rugs.  

Argueing against what I wrote earlier (my honest findings with my own horses..), there is a horse in the next field to ours - still wet land (although does have a lot of hill, whereas we are in the valley) that lives out 24/7.  She is a retired brood mare.  She is kept the opposite way to everything we learn - on her own (with sheep and cows), never ever brought in, whatever the weather, never wormed, injected or fed forage, gets haylage or silage with the cows in snow.  She is nearly 30, and a picture of health.  Never seen her with any sweet itch, and despite being white with pink skin, never has mudrash or sunburn..  So I do wonder if we have created our own problems over the years..


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (2 October 2012)

I changed to 24/7 turnout last winter and my horse was so much happier for it. So I agree.


----------



## lainy (2 October 2012)

our land gets wet in winter so ours are restricted to a couple of acres (4 of them). they have access to a straw bedded haybarn. They are rugged too, except the highland, but this is mainly for my benefit to keep clean enough to ride! they dont shelter much before late dec, jan but from then on I notice that they do make use of the barn for a good lie down. they have access to forage at all times. they seem to do very well, its me who would love the luxury of a stable yard!!!


----------



## Rosie1989 (2 October 2012)

Mine are out 24/7 during summer, and in at night during the winter. Our yard doesnt offer 24/7 turnout for the horses, but ponies can stay out 24/7 with the riding school ponies if you want them to. I know when my tb is ready to stay in at night as once he's had his dinner he settles down and munches his hay, however if he wants to go out his head is over the door.

My old pony would probably be better off living out but he is too attached to said tb and squeals constantly if he cant see him, so thats not an option. 

It isnt harming them to come in overnight. They are happy, warm and well - if they were really unhappy I would have to find other arrangements but this suits them down to the ground.


----------



## Booboos (2 October 2012)

Although mine live out 24/7 I do think your post sounds a bit preachy. Different horses have different needs and, for example, my personal experience is that nothing upsets a horse like changing herds so perhaps moving around a lot with your horse is more upsetting that being kept in at night.


----------



## misterjinglejay (2 October 2012)

When mister jay (sec D) was in work, he would be stabled at night and some of the day. We sometimes gave him the option, leaving the door open, so he could wander out if he wished. Did he? Very rarely - usually he would be dozing inside, whatever the weather, while the other horses munched in their fields. He seemed quite happy with this arrangement.
Now, he's been retired for a couple of years and is out 24/7 for most of the year, ignoring his field shelter, and grazing, or mooching around in the worst of the wind and rain. Silly boy


----------



## misterjinglejay (2 October 2012)

Booboos said:



			Although mine live out 24/7 I do think your post sounds a bit preachy. Different horses have different needs and, for example, my personal experience is that nothing upsets a horse like changing herds so perhaps moving around a lot with your horse is more upsetting that being kept in at night.
		
Click to expand...

I agree; moving yards/herds can be very unsettling for horses, and it can take them many months for it to feel like home.


----------



## Potato! (2 October 2012)

My horse hates the rain and comes cantering to the stable/field shelter when it rains, I have on occasion left the stable door open for him and he goes in and stays there.  I tend to close the door when he is out as I use it as a stable rather than a field shelter and he has trees for shelter.  I have seen him trying to climb over his door to get into his stable when he first arrived with me. Opened the door to let him out this morning and had to go behind him and shoo him out as he was standing there looking out but not wanting to go out. I bring in over night over the winter and during the day in the summer also to save my field and his waistline


----------



## pottamus (2 October 2012)

I would be very surprised if any horse would prefer to be stabled than being out on good grazing with adequate shelter and company....but it does depend on the horse. 
I have always stabled my horse at night to get him off the grass for a few hours, being a good doer and always struggling with his weight otherwise. Then one year I got his weight down a bit and thought I would leave him out 24/7 to help his COPD and because he was on a bare paddock.
That was the year he got laminitis and since the struggle to get him back to health, I vowed to never change his routine again - as it had obviously worked before keeping him stabled at night. 
He has been fine health wise since stabling him at night again and that is my sole reason for stabling him at all - to keep him free of laminitis. I know very well that he would prefer to be out 24/7 all year but that is not possible in order to keep him healthy - a compromise and shame for him, but necessary none the less.


----------



## Diddleydoo (2 October 2012)

I totally agree and I suspect so would my girl, but finding decent livery round here is hard work.  Finding decent livery with 24/7 turn out all year round is just about impossible.

I'm saving up to buy a field.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 October 2012)

I'm not sure why I should justify how I keep my horse to you.  

You have presented a very polarised argument . . . if you want discussion rather than agreement you may want to think about how you phrase the initial premise.

P


----------



## marmalade76 (2 October 2012)

true dragon said:



			i leave my stable door open 24/7 and i agree, as soon as their hay and feed are finished they are straight back out in the wind and rain.  so yes, i agree with you... and ive often thought this... owners who say mine love coming into the stable at night are only doing so because they know they are having a feed and net.  

of course, if all the horse has is a small muddy patch to live on during the winter months, then its not viable to keep them out. but given a choice , with the correct land. the horse would choose be outside.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.

To anyone who claims their horses prefer to be in, I would be intersted to see your turnout. Mine is undulating with trees (some edible, my pones love ash and willow), briars and hedges all round. Plenty of plants grow that can be bought dried as supplements (nettles, sticky weed, hawthorn) so my ponies can help themselves. There's shelter from wind, rain and sun and great views. I'd bet that most of these animals who don't like being out are in post and rail squares with limited shelter and a limited variety of plants to graze and browse on.


----------



## Amymay (2 October 2012)

Who can justify to me that their horse, which is an outdoor animal, actually enjoys living in a stable?!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think any of us have to justify anything.  As long as our horses are well cared for, happy individuals - how they are kept is entirely up to us.


----------



## true dragon (2 October 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			I agree.

To anyone who claims their horses prefer to be in, I would be intersted to see your turnout. Mine is undulating with trees (some edible, my pones love ash and willow), briars and hedges all round. Plenty of plants grow that can be bought dried as supplements (nettles, sticky weed, hawthorn) so my ponies can help themselves. There's shelter from wind, rain and sun and great views. I'd bet that most of these animals who don't like being out are in post and rail squares with limited shelter and a limited variety of plants to graze and browse on.
		
Click to expand...

i am very lucky because my set up sound like yours. ive got 3 horses on 7 acres, and my fields are undulating, mixed sward and plants, surrounded by high hedges and trees, on the side of a hill so i get no standing water and my stables open out onto the land so i can leave the doors open 24/7

unfortunately, most horse owners dont have this luxury, and have to use post and rail squares which turn to knee deep mud this time of year. also most livery yards dont let you turn out at night in the winter.


----------



## cptrayes (2 October 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			I agree.

To anyone who claims their horses prefer to be in, I would be intersted to see your turnout. Mine is undulating with trees (some edible, my pones love ash and willow), briars and hedges all round. Plenty of plants grow that can be bought dried as supplements (nettles, sticky weed, hawthorn) so my ponies can help themselves. There's shelter from wind, rain and sun and great views. I'd bet that most of these animals who don't like being out are in post and rail squares with limited shelter and a limited variety of plants to graze and browse on.
		
Click to expand...

I have 15 acres of hillside wild flower meadow with good shelter and my horses will still choose to be in. I don't claim they prefer it. They just do it.

Some horses do. Probably moreso than ponies.


----------



## cptrayes (2 October 2012)

pottamus said:



			I would be very surprised if any horse would prefer to be stabled than being out on good grazing with adequate shelter and company....but it does depend on the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Be surprised. Be very surprised. There are lots of them.


----------



## cptrayes (2 October 2012)

Spangle said:



			This is an interesting perspective.  Shutting them up in a stable is quite different to allowing the horse itself to choose whether to use a shelter in the field.
		
Click to expand...

But it's no different from leaving a stable door open and seeing if the horse walks out. One of mine has to be forced to leave!


----------



## Oberon (2 October 2012)

Obi chooses to come in at night by August.

This year he left it till the end of August as he was content with being bucket feed by the gate all summer.

He leaves the herd and waits by the gate at 5 pm onwards and becomes increasingly frantic if I am late.

Some days (in winter) he will refuse to go out.

With me, he will walk up to the field gate and then refuse to move.
With my friend, he refused to leave the barn at all.

He is happier to graze inhand and then go back in his stable.

Do I like it? No, I would prefer him to be out.......

I am sure if he had dry standing, haylage and a field shelter - he would be happier to stay out....but I do not have such facilities to hand.

My other horse, The Tank, is happy to live out and would stay out 24/7 if that was an option.

Each horse is different.


----------



## posie_honey (2 October 2012)

i tried to stable my horse once..... 

came back 2 hrs later to check her and her door was broken and she was back in her field. after that it took some pursuasion to stay in her stable even to be tacked up - as soon as she was untacked she'd kick until i took her back to the field.

did rent a field with a shelter for a while - she never used it even in mid winter - and would rather stand under trees in mid summer.

so no = my horse does not like being in a stable and has not been in one for over 4 years now (bar that fateful day) and is hunter clipped every year - meany that i am


----------



## Tnavas (2 October 2012)

The majority of horses live out 24/7 in New Zealand, even some of the racehorses may be paddocked and almost all will get some form of turnout each day.

My mare loves coming in if there is a feed available BUT when I tried to diet her by bringing her in and only giving her hay, she planted herself at the door.


----------



## emmah1979 (2 October 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm not sure why I should justify how I keep my horse to you.  

You have presented a very polarised argument . . . if you want discussion rather than agreement you may want to think about how you phrase the initial premise.

P
		
Click to expand...

Firstly I have no interest in whether people agree with me or not.  My understanding of a forum is a place for discussion 

I think if you have read all the comments that you will see that my initial 'polarised' post has generated some interesting and constructive points of view and discussion.  Of course my argument was biased!  I wouldn't have started the debate if I didn't have a view on the subject!  That doesn't mean that I think that my view is right and everyone else is wrong.  In fact I think this discussion has shown that there can be many factors and influences to consider when deciding on the most appropriate way to keep your horse.

Apologies if my initial post has upset you.....


----------



## emmah1979 (2 October 2012)

Booboos said:



			Although mine live out 24/7 I do think your post sounds a bit preachy. Different horses have different needs and, for example, my personal experience is that nothing upsets a horse like changing herds so perhaps moving around a lot with your horse is more upsetting that being kept in at night.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  I hate having to move my boy around so much and I have no doubt that it is much more unsettling than remaining at the same yard, whether stabled or not.  Sadly, I have no choice due to my job if I want to keep him.  I'm very lucky in that he is a remarkably placid and friendly animal.  I don't quite know whether this is simply due to his nature or because he has been moved so often.  Either way he can be turned into a field of strange horses and within a few hours has buddied up with one of horses, and is usually part of the herd within a week.  He doesn't appear to have been too adversely affected by all the travel over the years


----------



## Tnavas (2 October 2012)

*Booboos and Polarskye - if you have nothing constructive to add to the discussion - don't post.*

I am finding it very interesting reading about other peoples horses reactions to the stable or paddock. I don't think the OP was preaching merely telling us what she feels her horses prefer.

One time mine - having spent the night at a very swish establishment was quite positive that she didn't wish to leave the roomy comfortable box with a deep bed of shavings to go back out in her paddock in the pouring rain! She planted herself at the foot of the ramp and tried to return to the stable.


----------



## amandaco2 (2 October 2012)

Each to their own.
My four all live out and are ele to psg dressage horses....


----------



## Tiffany (2 October 2012)

If I had my own land I would certainly give her the option. However I'm on a livery yard and it's not an option plus with al the rain we've had the fields are swamp like.


----------



## Suzie G (3 October 2012)

Mine had a full clip last week, he had been staying out 24/7 but after clip was bringing him in at night. One night (being very lazy) decided to leave him out, he's fully rugged up, but on driving passed the livery yard saw he was stood at the gate looking miserable!

Soft sod that I am turned around and went to bring him in thinking he must be cold....lo and behold he was snuggly warm and just wanted to be brought in for a haynet!


----------



## Miss L Toe (3 October 2012)

I go with the standing at the gate, if it is cold and wet,  he is at the gate, he wants in to have his grub, and a lie down with a big haynet, if he is reluctant to come in [he gets a treat at the gate if he comes to call] then I may leave him out. I rarely go to catch to him as I would have to paddle through a river.
We are in Scotland and his summer field has been waterlogged for two months, it would  never do for winter as it would poach badly.
Winter fields tend to be a bit drier but would also poach if used 24/7.
Horse gets mud fever, and he needs a few overnights to control this anyway.
It might be possible to manage this one horse out 24/7 with a few nights in to prevent mud fever, but really, in West of Scotland most horses are stabled overnight in winter, some have no turnout November to March.
The girl I bought him off tells me that when she brought him home [from a traveller type farm], he lay down in the stable and ate his grub out of his bucket, he had gone to heaven! He has never shown any stress being inside but is much calmer when ridden if out as much as possible.


----------



## Daytona (3 October 2012)

In my case it's not all about the horse but me too, I work full time and after work want to be able to go to yard to find horse dry in its stable all done can pop tack on , ride then put it back and not have to troop around dark fields looking for it. As if I could not have my horse on full livery I could not have one.


----------



## charlene85 (3 October 2012)

My mare will not stay out in bad weather she jumps out the fields And you generally find her by the stables ,


----------



## Booboos (3 October 2012)

emmah1979 said:



			I agree with you.  I hate having to move my boy around so much and I have no doubt that it is much more unsettling than remaining at the same yard, whether stabled or not.  Sadly, I have no choice due to my job if I want to keep him.  I'm very lucky in that he is a remarkably placid and friendly animal.  I don't quite know whether this is simply due to his nature or because he has been moved so often.  Either way he can be turned into a field of strange horses and within a few hours has buddied up with one of horses, and is usually part of the herd within a week.  He doesn't appear to have been too adversely affected by all the travel over the years

Click to expand...

I think that people who keep their horses in either overnight or 24/7 would give a similar reply to this...i.e. needs must and their horses seem fine by it


----------



## Booboos (3 October 2012)

Tnavas said:



*Booboos and Polarskye - if you have nothing constructive to add to the discussion - don't post.*

Click to expand...

What a weirdly aggressive response on a thread that is not even yours. I am tempted to advise you to mind your own business, but then again I am not rude.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 October 2012)

emmah1979 said:



			Who can justify to me that their horse, which is an outdoor animal, actually enjoys living in a stable?!  
Who actually keeps their horse stabled 24/7 and can convince me that it's best for the horse?!
Who keeps their horse stabled 24/7 and then wonders why it is a little sharp (sorry to generalise here but I specifically have dressage riders in mind for this one, who get to shows and then are too scared to put their legs on their totally wired horses)?
Who keeps their horse in a stable at night to keep it warm.  Afterall, it's much warmer to stand still all night in a freezing cold stable than it is to be able to keep walking around an equally cold field (if your stable is centrally heated then I take this back)?!
		
Click to expand...

And this isn't asking for justification or being a tad judgmental/provacative?  This doesn't invite debate, rather it implies that the only way to keep a horse is out 24/7 and those who don't had better answer to those who do.

Tnavas - there was no need to be rude - I wasn't (and I wasn't addressing my comment to you anyway).  

P


----------



## Amymay (3 October 2012)

emmah1979 said:



			Firstly I have no interest in whether people agree with me or not.  My understanding of a forum is a place for discussion 
..
		
Click to expand...

You asked people to justify how they kept their horses - that's not inviting discussion.

And actually there's been hardly any discussion in this thread.  Merely people saying they do one thing or the other......

And Tnavas, 




			Booboos and Polarskye - if you have nothing constructive to add to the discussion - don't post.
		
Click to expand...

 - what a singularly unnecessary thing to say.  Perhaps it's better for you to not post, if you're not able to cope with differing points of view........


----------



## MrVelvet (3 October 2012)

I am on a livery yard so don't have much choice with regards to turnout in winter. However, I recently changed from his stable to a big pen in a barn with a few friends which he seems to prefer.


----------



## Polotash (3 October 2012)

I'm with OP, they definitely prefer to be out generally. Unfortunately due to grazing I keep mine in overnight in winter (7pm until 7am) but they are out 24/7 in spring/ summer and autumn.

I have a friend who keeps hers in 22 hours a day all year round. She says to me "the horse likes to come in, because she stands at the gate after her 2 hours out", to which I always reply "that's because you've trained her to by bringing her in after 2 hours". She'd soon wander off if her owner just left her out there.

Another bug bear, people saying their horses can't go out because they'll injure themselves galloping around. If they lived out all the time they wouldn't find it exciting and they wouldn't gallop round would they!


----------



## YogiandBazzel (3 October 2012)

I used to have a few years back a TB and he was an ex racehorse not the best choice he had to be sort of 24/7 stabled because he was nasty towards the others out at pasture I tried placing him in a separate pasture but I had to have the vet called out because he ended up pacing all through the day and night he had pulled a tendon in his hind leg so after that I ended up having to go on light hacks and gradually get him used to being out after recovery even then he would try to bolt in all sorts of directions he was a very head strong horse, but I had to sell him sadly  due to financial reasons and it wasn't fair that I didn't have the time for him as I wished I had. 

But I suppose stabling a horse 24/7 isn't that bad so long you have time for them e.g willing to be there every few hours or so to take out for hacking or just a gallop around the field.


----------



## PucciNPoni (3 October 2012)

amymay said:



			And Tnavas,  - what a singularly unnecessary thing to say.  Perhaps it's better for you to not post, if you're not able to cope with differing points of view........

Click to expand...

Funnily enough, that was my thoughts exactly.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (3 October 2012)

Mine comes in at night all year round because it is the only way to control his weight.  This is the first year this has happened, and the first year that he is not obese.  Works for us, he is healthy and that is all that matters to me.  I would never keep him in 24/7 though, he would go nuts!


----------



## hannahealasaid (3 October 2012)

Would have to say that my horse is quite happy to be in! I do put him out during the day all year round as I want him to be able to spend as much time being a horse as possible but when hes in, even if the door is open, he'll wander around inside and go to the step out of the building and look out rather than going anywhere. He paces if I leave him out too long. Being out or in doesn't seem to affect how sharp he is to ride and he seems to enjoy being around people rather than worrying about other horses being there.


----------



## maccachic (3 October 2012)

I fully agree with you most horses in NZ live out year round, I wouldn't be comfortable locking my horse up stables are too small, I would hate to be locked in my bedroom all day.

I have had access to 3 sided shed before and only 1 out of the 20 or so horses I have owned ever went inside it, the rest stood by it for wind protection but that was all.


----------



## Capriole (4 October 2012)

Mine live out all the time, they are much happier now than when I stabled and so am I. I wouldnt voluntarily go back to routinely stabling. 
If I now got a horse which preferred to be stabled (and I know they are out there as Ive met a few) that horse would have to be moved on to a new owner as we wouldnt be suited to each other.


----------



## Hen (4 October 2012)

So... this is a daft thread. It is written as. a challenge. It fails, as far as I am concerned.

Horse 1: No, I don't think she likes living in a stable. But she deals with it very well. I am glad she does, because if she didn't and had free-range access to dairy farm grass, I'd be shooting and cremating her within a few weeks as she is an EMS horse and would most likely develop crippling lami if let loose on the forage I can make available to her.

Horse 2: Totally acclimatised to British climate and grazing. so no evident lami/EMS issues there. But he will break through electric fencing to put himself in his own stable on a regular basis, irrespective of how much food or companionship is available to him outside, where he finds it more comfortable to indulge in his favourite recreation - lying down flat out and falling asleep. And snoring.

Horse 3: Has always lived mainly stabled 24/7. He enjoys going out in a paddock, doesn't like being left out last, can happily stand in for days on end. I would describe him as institutionalised. I would like to turn him away this winter at least for 8 weeks or so, I think that will be a challenge, we shall see how we go.


----------



## PolarSkye (4 October 2012)

Hen said:



			So... this is a daft thread. It is written as. a challenge. It fails, as far as I am concerned.

Horse 1: No, I don't think she likes living in a stable. But she deals with it very well. I am glad she does, because if she didn't and had free-range access to dairy farm grass, I'd be shooting and cremating her within a few weeks as she is an EMS horse and would most likely develop crippling lami if let loose on the forage I can make available to her.

Horse 2: Totally acclimatised to British climate and grazing. so no evident lami/EMS issues there. But he will break through electric fencing to put himself in his own stable on a regular basis, irrespective of how much food or companionship is available to him outside, where he finds it more comfortable to indulge in his favourite recreation - lying down flat out and falling asleep. And snoring.

Horse 3: Has always lived mainly stabled 24/7. He enjoys going out in a paddock, doesn't like being left out last, can happily stand in for days on end. I would describe him as institutionalised. I would like to turn him away this winter at least for 8 weeks or so, I think that will be a challenge, we shall see how we go.
		
Click to expand...

Amen.

P


----------



## rhino (4 October 2012)

Tnavas said:



*Booboos and Polarskye - if you have nothing constructive to add to the discussion - don't post.*

Click to expand...

It's a public forum - who put you in charge? 

My wb prefers to be in at night over the worst of the winter. Makes no difference whether he's clipped or unclipped, in work or not, or how much grazing is available. I prefer to treat them as individuals so when he makes it clear he wants to come in at night - he comes in at night  He doesn't get hard feed and has haylage available in or out so it is not down to that. Most of the others stay out 24/7.


----------



## wellsat (4 October 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			I agree.

To anyone who claims their horses prefer to be in, I would be intersted to see your turnout. Mine is undulating with trees (some edible, my pones love ash and willow), briars and hedges all round. Plenty of plants grow that can be bought dried as supplements (nettles, sticky weed, hawthorn) so my ponies can help themselves. There's shelter from wind, rain and sun and great views. I'd bet that most of these animals who don't like being out are in post and rail squares with limited shelter and a limited variety of plants to graze and browse on.
		
Click to expand...


My horse lived in Spain until he was six and is massively agraphobic because he's never had turnout. I have two gorgeous, undulating fields with trees and hedges but he stays on the yard because thats where he feels safe.


----------



## miss_wilson (4 October 2012)

Can safely say my horse prefers to be out! she tells me when shes had enough! normally by booting the stable door!!!! luckily she does live out!!


----------



## MagicMelon (5 October 2012)

I totally support 24/7 turnout. My arguement is exactly that of the lady who said to your YO that a horse only wants to come in because it'll normally get a hard feed or hay etc. - put that in the field and the horse is happy as larry.  I've kept all mine out all year round up here in Northern Scotland, including competing ones - they're all rugged and fed accordingly and have permanent access to open stables.  My grey is a little woosy (coming from Portugal) so he will tend to come in for an hour or two in a real downpour but otherwise he chooses to be out in it.  

At the moment, I am actually having to stable 2 of mine. My grey did his tendon in March so has been on box rest for months, I told my vet a few weeks ago that I couldnt do it anymore as he was so miserable (and explosive when being led out on his rehab walks) and wanted to turnout in a small field so he agreed. The horse is back to being totally chilled out again. I have also taken on a new horse who arrived last week, the horse was only used to occassional turnout for maybe 20 mins if that a day (for all of his life so far) as they said he would start to gallop about.  I'm letting him settle in and then will turnout him out into a pen I've got ready for him with 6ft high steel fencing, in an area small enough he cant canter about in, and on plenty of grass so he'll be more interested in that. I'll put him out in it every morning and just see how he goes, will slowly increase the time out there and area until hopefully before long we'll have him out in a proper field during the day at least, with the aim to be out 24/7 come summer onwards. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that the horse will be far happier as a result.

No horse IMO likes being kept in. They're large animals and stables are pretty darn small! People would be considered cruel for keeping a dog or a cat in a small cage for any length of time so I really dont see why this tradition of stabling is still so acceptable. People use various reasons for bringing in but I think in most cases they're not good enough - like saying you have to bring in to control their weight, why not simply fence off less of the field?  Same with those saying their horse gets lami otherwise, I have a cushings pony who is highly sensitive to laminitis - I keep her on a hardcored yard all the time with access to hay and the stables, she loves it.  I let her out into the field for 15 mins twice a day so she can have a roll etc.  Works perfectly.


----------



## Angela_1987 (5 October 2012)

My horse has lived out 24/7 this summer but just this week, he has been at the gate waiting for me or he would be on the other side of the field and come trotting over to great me, which he hasn't done since i got him in April this year.

He's turned out with about 14 other geldings, good grazing but no shelter.

Call me soft but he does seem happier, when im leading him to the yard.


----------



## Angela_1987 (5 October 2012)

* Greet me even!! *  whoopsie


----------



## staceyn (5 October 2012)

Mine are out all day from around 7am to 6pm all year unless we actually have a summer in a ideal world I would have them out . They always stand at the gate ready to come in wanting food then I catch them lying down they have every toy, lickit loads of hay never run out of food they seem to cope very well. It's ideal as they are young they get a good routine and daily handling and if they were to ever be sold they would cope on livery most liverys round here u would be lucky to even get a hour turnout in winter so I feel they have it quite good. We are getting a shelter built so they can live out next summer but in winter the ground gets so bad there would be no grass left at all if they were out all the time. I let them wander around the yard with the field gate open and they go into their stables by themselves. Would love to have the space to let them live how they should but in a way it could be worse and they could have no turnout and no care


----------



## WestCoast (6 October 2012)

It's a hard life! But yes she is keen to go out and had a good gallop round the field last night. But she's also quite keen to come back in again after a night out. 







Camera Roll-166 by pgallon311, on Flickr

Paula


----------



## Ali27 (6 October 2012)

My poor horse is on box rest this winter due to a tendon injury! She looks so fed up being in although I'm trying to do as much inhand grazing with her to try and keep her happy. She starts controlled exercise next week so at least she will get to stretch her legs twice a day! Next Spring when she is allowed turnout, I will turn her away 24/7 and let her chill in the field. If I had my own land then I would have a field shelter and let them come and go as they please as I know they would prefer that! Horses are designed to be out at grass 24/7! All three of our horses would definitely choose to be out munching in the field!


----------

